# Problems after replanting



## Stringing (Aug 14, 2014)

I was given 2 plants that were pretty much ripped from the ground losing alot of the root system but the tap root was still intact. 
I replanted the plants into pots with general purpose mix and kept out of the sun for a week and watered daily. 
I then put the plants in the sun.
The problem is I am losing leaves that are going yellow and have holes in them. I have been pulling the bad ones of. 
When I got the plants they were already flowering and seem to still be. 
I have not added any nutrients and have just let the plants go.
Is the reason they are having problems due to shock and stress of being replanted or could it be a pest or nutrient deficiency?
Any advice will be appreciated. 
This is in Northern Australia and we are currently in winter if that helps.
I also have no idea how old these plants are. 

View attachment IMG_4834[1].jpg


View attachment IMG_4835[1].jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 14, 2014)

My advice will be harsh. I am so sorry I don't hold out any hope for that plant. It lost too much roots, it is trying to flower, it has some nute or bug thing going on. I wish i had better news. If it was mine i would stick it in the sun and feed it, but really if it was mine I would toss it.  Get yourself some good seed and lets start over. Maybe others will have better news.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 14, 2014)

Unfortunately. I am of much the same mind as Rosebud.  

First, the medium it is planted in looks totally unsuitable as it appears to me mostly bark with nothing added to help with soil compaction and drainage.

Next, plants need to be acclimated to the sun.  You really cannt keep them out of the sun and then put them in the sun all the time and not experience burn--which may be part of what is going on with the leaves.

And, I don't know what went on for the first 2 months or so of its life, but it was not good.  The plant never really was provided with what it needed to grow.  It is stretched , small, and spindly.  Even if you were able to save it and nurse it the next 6 to 8 weeks, you are most likely going to only end up with a few grams for your trouble.

I wish I had better news for you, but like Rosebud, I fear for the plant's survival....and even if it does somehow survive, I doubt that the effort is going to be worth it.

If you are interested in doing some growing, we would be more than happy to give you a helping hand and help you get your plants started off on the right foot right from the get-go.


----------



## Stringing (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks for the advice...
Im looking into getting some seeds and starting afresh but this time inside with a light system. Any advice on what soil I should use and lights to start of?


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 14, 2014)

Oh yes we have lots of ideas for soil.  Soil is one of  the most important part of success. I use Fox farm Happy Frog. It is organic and has great stuff in it and you don't have to use nutrients (nutes) for the first 3 weeks. Fox farm ocean forest is a very good soil too. It has nutes to last 6 weeks.  There are others but that is what i would recommend for just starting out. I personally don' t like roots soil even tho it is supposed to be made for cannabis.   Others will check in.

Lights, a good light to veg under is a T5. And most of us veg our plants 24 hours a day lights on. They don't need a dark period. 

For flower lights you have lots of options. I will let someone else talk about that. Lots of good sticky notes at the top of each thread. 
 There is a light thread here...http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=24

Alot depends on your budget...


----------



## Stringing (Aug 14, 2014)

Ok thanks rosebud. Just so Im clear. 
I propagate the seeds then plant into correct soil then start the lighting for how long?
I want to use CFL lights as I dont plan on planting a whole crop.


----------



## vostok (Aug 14, 2014)

*I'm from a different view to the mods above and suggest that yes... correct potting mix is a must, a trip to bunnings will assist, .. avoid at all costs of using the local soil/dirt, grab a bag of perlite too, and I doubt very much if your customs will allow the like of FFOF into your country
Indeed the plant is battered, but far from dead, acquaint yourself with Neem Oil as you shop ,, for nth Aus. bugs are a pest at the best of times
Indoor grow for nth Ozzies is a must to avoid the worst of the summer heat, grow at night to let them sleep in the day...humidity is an issue ?so again ...with the neem oil 
Nothing here is so wrong that it can't be fixed, return to 18/6 to return to veg, already for the approaching spring ..?*


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 14, 2014)

Would not waste my time if I was you,,you are not gonna like the outcome. You can grow some real dank from beans allot faster then attempting to fix that one and get a much much much better harvest. Hell you could almost Clone that poor thing and fix it faster. But your gonna need allot better light situation,,probably by growing inside under HPS,, no matter what you decide.
Sorry,,thats just my Opinion.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 14, 2014)

It appears to me that the roots are damaged beyond what it can handle and they are unable to take in the nutrients that the plant needs to continue. I doubt it will survive and could very well turn "Hermy" from the stress before its over. 

I love to use coco coir and pearlite for my medium. It works a little different ffrom regular soil but it is very easy to work with and it is quite cheap to purchase as well. It has no nutrients in it so you would have to do all of the feeding of the plants but I prefer to do that anyway so that I know exactly whats in it. You can grow with organic nutrients or with "synthetic" nutrients. Either will work quite well and give you great bud.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 15, 2014)

Stringing said:


> Thanks for the advice...
> Im looking into getting some seeds and starting afresh but this time inside with a light system. Any advice on what soil I should use and lights to start of?



 Even if you are planning on a small grow, I would encourage you to look into a HPS light for flowering.  Lighting needs are figured by lumens per sq ft.  For vegging you are going to need a minimum of 3000 lumens per sq ft and for flowering, you are going to need a min of 5000 lumens per sq ft.  Most CFLs put out about 62 lumens per watt.  HPS put out between 100 and 150 lumens per watt depending on the bulb size.

 So what this ultimately boils down to is that lumen for lumen (and that is what counts), CFLs cost more than HPS.  They will probably cost more to purchase initially(when you start adding up cords, reflectors, and bulbs), they will run hotter, they will cost about twice as much every month for electricity and they will produce substantially less bud. 

 Just for example sake, let's talk about a space 2 x 2 which is the minimum I would consider growing in.  This is 4 sq ft and will require a min of 12,000 lumens for vegging and 20,000 for vegging.  A 42W CFL ($9 on Amazon) puts out about 2800 lumens.  So (rounded up) this is 5 bulbs for vegging, and 7 bulbs (rounded down) for flowering.  You also need some kind of reflector and socket assembly for these.  If you are handy, you can make one for yourself--the cost would depend on what you used and how much you could scrounge.  If you are not handy or do not have tools and electrical knowledge, you can buy clamp on reflectors ($10+ each).  Seven 42W CFLs with reflectors will run about $135, put out 19,600 lumens and use 294 watts.  Compare with a 250W HPS that will cost around $100, will put out 28,000 lumens and will be easier to cool.  Or even a 400W that you can purchase for under $150.

 Check out tents for an easy convenient space--every grow needs a dedicated space.


----------



## Stringing (Aug 15, 2014)

vostok said:


> *I'm from a different view to the mods above and suggest that yes... correct potting mix is a must, a trip to bunnings will assist, .. avoid at all costs of using the local soil/dirt, grab a bag of perlite too, and I doubt very much if your customs will allow the like of FFOF into your country
> Indeed the plant is battered, but far from dead, acquaint yourself with Neem Oil as you shop ,, for nth Aus. bugs are a pest at the best of times
> Indoor grow for nth Ozzies is a must to avoid the worst of the summer heat, grow at night to let them sleep in the day...humidity is an issue ?so again ...with the neem oil
> Nothing here is so wrong that it can't be fixed, return to 18/6 to return to veg, already for the approaching spring ..?*



Thanks for the advice, I've been using pryrithum but will invest in neem oil. What soil should I get from bunnings? Organic and mix with the perlite?
Should I then replant the plants with the new soil?
Also would you suggest using HPL lights at this stage as they have just been left outside and I'm all over the place as to what I should do with them.


----------



## vostok (Aug 15, 2014)

(IMHO) This is what I'd do, get a sack of mid priced potting mix, add 30% perlite to your pot fill with potting mix stir well, and pot up your plant, removing as much loose bark/soil as possible, water well allow to recover in dim light or over night.
In the morn,  locate a closet in which you attach 2-3 23w cfls, if very small include a small 4-6 inch fan(plants breathe too!) leave her in the sun during the day, at night leave her in this closet, with a view of returning her to veg state in about 2-3 weeks.

I should think early spring will be next month, and this is the time you should take advantage of this, keeping her in this closet for the next 2 months or so ...until you get about 16/18 hours of light per day.
Once she shows that she has returned to veg.. trim hard, right back to a 6-8 inch stub(200ml?)
Encourage her to ride that wave of light for early spring. I don't think you should be using HPS lighting at all, Darwin temps are thru the roof, its 30c/85f now you don't need any heat for this babe, stick to sun and cfls' try to keep temps around 25c, but that said you are so lucky ..consider growing 100% sativa strains  for primo bud, very few of use temperates can ....lol
FYI: http://www.southernstarseeds.net/index.php?route=product/product&path=20&product_id=59


----------



## Stringing (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanking you all for the great advice!
I am a novice and need all the advice I can get..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 16, 2014)

I have a feeling quite different than Vostok re Neem Oil.  In all my years of growing, I have not ever really seen it do anything beneficial--but it is a nasty tasting oily substance that seems to cling onto your plant forever.  IMO. there are a ton of better remedies than Neem oil if you should have problems with your plants.  SNS makes a line of organic products that are excellent and really do work without leaving an icky oily residue.

I really see no reason at all to keep this plant.  Start over with good genetics.  Quality seeds are not that expensive and then you can buy a strain with the qualitites YOU desire in a strain.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 16, 2014)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 16, 2014)

I am an organic dirt farmer and I won't use neem either.


----------

